# Boer goat breeding



## Jes (May 16, 2010)

Hi 

How many times a year can a boer goat breed? 

Regards
Jess


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

2x a year...can be done .....but it isn't easy on the does....if you do want to do it.... 2x a year.... then you must dry up the does....before rebreeding them....I don't recommend 2x personally... I only breed once a year..... with my boers..... :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

2x per year, but make sure they bounce back and are healthy. I usually breed mine 1x a yr


----------



## Jes (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. 
That really helps.


----------

